# Applying for British passport for kids



## Sophe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me..
I want to apply for a British passport for my 3 kids; no problem with citizenship because I'm English 
My problem is understanding what kind of translation I need of their Italian birth certificate; does it need to be "giurata" (or "asseverata")? As far as I can see the "International birth certificate" won't be accepted, am I right? 
Gah I have emailed the consulate, the gov.uk site and all I get is the stock answer "read our site" which obviously is not useful at all. 
Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Please note that just because you are “English” - does not automatically mean that your children are entitled to British passports!
British nationality laws are quite complex and it depends on how you are British - as to whether your kids automatically are.
You therefore need to do the necessary research to confirm that your kids are British - before going through the process of applying for their passports - in case they are not actually British!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sophe (Feb 21, 2020)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Please note that just because you are “English” - does not automatically mean that your children are entitled to British passports!
> British nationality laws are quite complex and it depends on how you are British - as to whether your kids automatically are.
> You therefore need to do the necessary research to confirm that your kids are British - before going through the process of applying for their passports - in case they are not actually British!
> ...


Yes Steve, I have checked and they are entitled to British passports.
I may have written the phrase in a jokingly light tone but (hopefully) people don't ask questions to which they haven't already researched as much as possible..?
So my question still stands if anyone can help...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The information on translating a birth certificate is here:-
https://www.gov.uk/certifying-a-document

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Here is the link to register a child born abroad.
This is not totally necessary for obtaining a passport - but could make it easier.

https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth/y/italy

Cheers
Steve


----------

